# My Cartoon Music Journey Pt.1



## BlackLynk (Nov 5, 2021)

So, as I've been doing for the past decade or so, I'm starting to make some of the BEST music inspired by cartoons, to date.

It's going to take a while for people to adjust and get on board, but I'm willing to get doubted and trashed. I've done the research and the potential for this niche of music is unlimited, as there's an unlimited amount of cartoons and cartoon characters.

I just released a lyric video at midnight earlier, if you don't understand the mission after seeing that video alone. Give it ten more years, you'll mature and put the puzzle pieces together

This is the original cartoon that inspired the song, which I absolutely gushed over in another thread on here

You either hopping on board, ignoring, or getting left behind, but the 'Dinosaur Train' is a-rollin'


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Wait....
I'm on my phone so the quality isn't the greatest, but you sound similar to one of the voices in Tom nook song. Or maybe it's just the same style. My phone is bad...XD

Ill definitely listen again when I get home and let you know my full opinion.


----------



## BlackLynk (Nov 5, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wait....
> I'm on my phone so the quality isn't the greatest, but you sound similar to one of the voices in Tom nook song. Or maybe it's just the same style. My phone is bad...XD
> 
> Ill definitely listen again when I get home and let you know my full opinion.


oh, you mean THIS Tom Nook song that I featured on? yeah, that be me


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

BlackLynk said:


> oh, you mean THIS Tom Nook song that I featured on? yeah, that be me


Eyyy that's awesome! I love it!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

So do you have any collab/projects you're working on right now? I guess you probably couldn't spoil it, so a yes or no/what the rap is based on will suffice. XD

There definitely is an audience! I think you need to try and hit hard at whatever is trending right now, though. Like videogames is an easy one! Possibly anime? I know that one would require more research time if the series is long...

I can't personally offer anything more than my +1 of support (and possibly art if I ever clear my queue), but I think the real issue right now is that you need to find more ways to promote your stuff. You've already got that professional sound. Just need a little more exposure to give you that boost!

Have you considered advertising on FA? I noticed your gallery only has 2 songs that are a few years old. Got anything you'd be allowed to upload (without breaching whatever collab agreements you made with other artists) and start getting those extra clicks?


----------

